# Twinges in tummy 10+3 pregnant



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi,
for a couple of days now I have had twinges, sometimes on the right and then the left.
It feels like AF is coming.
It doesnt hurt and Im not bleeding.
Am going to the Loo ok at the mo, constipation has worn off.
Im also really bloated, have gaines 3 inches on tummy but also on boobs and hips.
I have always had trouble with severe bloating around ovulation and aF time though?
Also have water retention on feet and ankles(socks leaving deep marks!)
This probably all normal but could do with knowing a bit more.
Baby and heartbeat were all fine at 7 weeks on scan and have 12 week one on 30th.
Sorry to go on but wanted to give you all the info I had 
Thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It sounds fairly normal for this stage of pregnancy, as your uterus is growing, and stretching ligaments that aren't used to it, so don't worry.  If the pain worsens, contact your midwife, who will be able to check that everything is ok for you,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Hun,
wonderful as always. xxx


----------

